# Welcome Chelle



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

Everybody say welcome to Chelle....she is a mod over at ironbodybuilding.com and is a member at FG and a few others I believe. Good lady with good knowledge. Welcome aboard and thanks for joining Chelle


----------



## Nate (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Chelle, how you doooin  

welcome aboard


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

hello chelle welcome to Anasci


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

ANOTHER FAMILIAR FACE. WELL NAME WELCOME


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

What a nice surprise and warm welcome!!!!   
Good site here!  I'll make it a regular stomping ground, like I told jsjs24.

I'm still learning a lot and I know I'll learn a great deal here!


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

Chelle, you changed your avatar again...lol. That is a nice one too.


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Jan 2 2004, 10:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Jan 2 2004, 10:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Chelle, you changed your avatar again...lol. That is a nice one too. [/b][/quote]
 describe the one you liked before this one.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

OH DAMN DO NOT SHOW SOMETHIN IN PANTIES TO A MAN ON 750MGS OF TEST


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

or to myrick lol


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 2 2004, 09:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 2 2004, 09:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Jan 2 2004, 10:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Jan 2 2004, 10:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Chelle, you changed your avatar again...lol. That is a nice one too. [/b][/quote]
describe the one you liked before this one. [/b][/quote]
 I like all of them Chelle, but one of your real pics would be best


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

:huh:


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

(CHANTS) REAL PIC REAL PIC REAL PIC


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 2 2004, 10:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 2 2004, 10:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> (CHANTS) REAL PIC REAL PIC REAL PIC [/b][/quote]
 Chelle is a beautiful woman.........her pics are up on the other boards. Are you gonna post them up here Chelle?


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Jan 2 2004, 11:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Jan 2 2004, 11:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 2 2004, 10:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 2 2004, 10:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> (CHANTS) REAL PIC REAL PIC REAL PIC [/b][/quote]
Chelle is a beautiful woman.........her pics are up on the other boards. Are you gonna post them up here Chelle? [/b][/quote]
 Where do I post them?


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 2 2004, 10:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 2 2004, 10:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Jan 2 2004, 11:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Jan 2 2004, 11:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 2 2004, 10:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 2 2004, 10:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> (CHANTS) REAL PIC REAL PIC REAL PIC [/b][/quote]
Chelle is a beautiful woman.........her pics are up on the other boards. Are you gonna post them up here Chelle? [/b][/quote]
Where do I post them? [/b][/quote]
 Women's photo showdown.


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Jan 2 2004, 11:20 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Jan 2 2004, 11:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 2 2004, 10:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 2 2004, 10:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Jan 2 2004, 11:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Jan 2 2004, 11:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 2 2004, 10:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 2 2004, 10:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> (CHANTS) REAL PIC REAL PIC REAL PIC [/b][/quote]
Chelle is a beautiful woman.........her pics are up on the other boards. Are you gonna post them up here Chelle? [/b][/quote]
Where do I post them? [/b][/quote]
Women's photo showdown. [/b][/quote]
 OK - I will put ONE up, maybe two.  OKY?


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

Sounds good to me


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

U CAN EMAIL ME THE NAKED ONES


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

sounds good to me too


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 2 2004, 11:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 2 2004, 11:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> U CAN EMAIL ME THE NAKED ONES [/b][/quote]
  :blink: 

LOL!!!  I see MYRICK is the clown on the board


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

NOPE IM JUST THE HORNEY GUY.JK GOODNIGHT SWEETIE


NOT U ARMANI IM TALKIN TO CHELLE


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 3, 2004)

Welcome chelle its nice to have a female on the board your the first one so far i think.


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Anasci.org+Jan 3 2004, 02:54 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Anasci.org @ Jan 3 2004, 02:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Welcome chelle its nice to have a female on the board your the first one so far i think. [/b][/quote]
 thank you, admin!


----------



## Chimp (Jan 3, 2004)

Welcome Chelle! Love the avatar also.


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Chimp+Jan 3 2004, 10:15 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimp @ Jan 3 2004, 10:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Welcome Chelle! Love the avatar also. [/b][/quote]
 Thank you , Chimp.  I like yours as well, even more so when I read the caption!


----------



## Chimp (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 3 2004, 10:23 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 3 2004, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimp+Jan 3 2004, 10:15 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimp @ Jan 3 2004, 10:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Welcome Chelle! Love the avatar also. [/b][/quote]
Thank you , Chimp.  I like yours as well, even more so when I read the caption!
 [/b][/quote]
 LOL! Thanks, but I wish I could change it to say "Strong Like Chimp"


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Chimp+Jan 3 2004, 10:31 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimp @ Jan 3 2004, 10:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 3 2004, 10:23 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 3 2004, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimp+Jan 3 2004, 10:15 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimp @ Jan 3 2004, 10:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Welcome Chelle! Love the avatar also. [/b][/quote]
Thank you , Chimp.  I like yours as well, even more so when I read the caption!
 [/b][/quote]
LOL! Thanks, but I wish I could change it to say "Strong Like Chimp" [/b][/quote]
 I've heard that chimps are VERY strong!


----------



## Chimp (Jan 3, 2004)

OH YEA!

It takes 5 lbs. of man to equal one pound of chimp!   B)


----------



## jack hust (Jan 3, 2004)

welcome sweety


----------

